# Parental controls help



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi... Just bought my 6th grader a MacBook, and I'm basically only a Windows user though also ipad etc. I'm admin and she has a standard account, we have family sharing for apps.

In the past I've used NetNanny when she was on Windows but it stopped her from reaching a lot of sites and videos that I agreed with her were perfectly appropriate.

So - I hope this is not against rules - can anyone point me to something decent to try to keep her safe. She surfs and watches YouTube a lot. She posts a lot on sites like musically, Instagram, I'm not sure but tried to set up decent privacy settings. She isn't careful where she surfs and I have failed in getting her to be.

We have already had a 30plusyo guy take her Instagram profile pic and put it as his own profile pic, which we noticed because he was trying to befriend her, which I reported to my state police cybercrime unit. And someone tried to be her friend on google plus whose job, listed clearly in his profile (thanks to him for his honesty I guess) is "pornographer". 

So, I guess what I'm trying to say is, I'm concerned partly about what she is seeing, but much much more about the identities and intentions of people she isn't familiar with who are able to see her information, location, friends, school. I know zero about Mac security or whatever options there might be. Would appreciate any help or links to some basic information.


----------



## akbaruddin9322 (Aug 1, 2013)

I am not sure will this work or not but just wanted to put my views if you head with OPENDNS client for Mac? 

Will this can help you in any way? This tool can be an alternate for net nanny.

Thing you can work on creating parental account filtering modes in osx 

https://support.apple.com/en-in/HT201813

Thanks,
Akbar


----------



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

hi thank you, I will try that. I am new to Mac so no idea what is out there, appreciated!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

If you go to System Preferences their is a section for "Parental Controls" 

You can use this to limit what sites a user can or cannot visit amongst other settings.

Here are instructions from Apple: https://support.apple.com/kb/ph18571?locale=en_US


----------



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, Marty. 

It's hard, she loves some sites like Instagram that I don't intrinsically object to. She has some close friends who live far away and I support her desire to have these (real live people, I've met them ) people in her life. I'm hoping to leave that open, while keeping an eye on strangers who are reaching out to her.


----------

